# Problem with CO2Art solenoid...



## Digitalfiend (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys,

I recently purchased CO2Art's "Professional Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator w/SMC valve" and initially everything was working great; bubble count was easy to dial in (SMC valve is great), working pressure was stable, etc. Over the past few weeks I noticed that the drop checker was yellow every morning and one morning the fish were gasping for air (except the betta) and it turns out the solenoid has not been closing properly. 

When the power is cut to the solenoid, you can hear the piston "thunk" closed, but the gas continues to flow at the same rate. I contacted CO2Art and they said the solenoid was probably dirty, which is odd because it was only one month old at the time. So I opened the solenoid and it was spotless inside - no obstructions at all and the piston moved freely within the housing. After reassembling the solenoid, it worked properly for a few days and then the problem returned. At the time I was running ~30psi and figured maybe the working pressure was keeping the solenoid from closing (maybe due to a weak spring). I took the solenoid apart again, added a light coat of olive oil to the piston (wiping off any excess), and dropped my working pressure to ~20psi. That "fix" lasted about three days and tonight I noticed that the gas was still flowing with the solenoid off. ARGH!

The only thing I haven't tried yet is to slightly stretch the spring to increase the tension and hopefully allow the solenoid to close. I'm hoping that is the answer but has anyone else had this problem with CO2Art solenoids? Will stretching the spring really make that much of a difference?

Thanks.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

you shouldn't have to mess w/ it.. Request a replacement..


----------



## Digitalfiend (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, that's probably what I'm going to have to do. I can't see stretching the spring to be a long term (or reliable) solution. Honestly, after reading more about this style of solenoid, I wonder if I should just bite the bullet and get one of those Clippard EV mouse solenoids. From what I've read, it sounds like a much better design. Not sure what additional adapters, if any, I'd need to fit it to the regulator body.


----------



## Trnt (Jul 18, 2015)

When I tried unscrewing the solenoid from my co2art regulator the threads were chewed up pretty good. I imagine it was a result of the regulator body being aluminum in combination with an over zealous tech putting it together... Although maybe it was my fault; but I've never had something get damaged like that while loosening it before. Just something to think about. 

I ended up buying a new-old stock regulator online to replace my broken Co2Art, that was then paired with a Burkert solenoid.


----------



## gmannel (Sep 1, 2016)

I have same set up and as per CO2 Art instructions run it at 43-45 psi, maybe try that before you ask for replacement. Maybe running too low is the prob. Mine has worked perfect plugged into Milwaulkee pH controller


----------



## Digitalfiend (Aug 29, 2014)

gmannel said:


> I have same set up and as per CO2 Art instructions run it at 43-45 psi, maybe try that before you ask for replacement. Maybe running too low is the prob. Mine has worked perfect plugged into Milwaulkee pH controller


Cool, I'll give that a try. I just assumed that running more working pressure than necessary would make matters worse since the spring would have more resistance ... or no?

I just tried stretching the spring a bit and will up the working pressure and see what happens.

*Edit:* I didn't get instructions with my regulator. Where did you read about running the regulator at 43-45psi?

Thanks!


----------



## gmannel (Sep 1, 2016)

Digitalfiend said:


> Cool, I'll give that a try. I just assumed that running more working pressure than necessary would make matters worse since the spring would have more resistance ... or no?
> 
> I just tried stretching the spring a bit and will up the working pressure and see what happens.
> 
> ...


You have to download the manual from the website 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Bump: Step 1. Rotate the working pressure adjustment knob counter clockwise until there's no resistance. It should feel loose at this point.

Step 2. Open the CO2 cylinder. The high pressure gauge should pop up (Picture 1A). If your cylinder is full, it should read between 700-900 psi (48-62 bar).

Step 3. Adjusting the working pressure. This is done by rotating the working pressure knob clockwise (1C). Turning the working pressure knob clockwise increases the working pressure which is read on the low pressure gauge (1B). Slowly bring the working pressure to about 43 psi (3 bar).


----------



## Digitalfiend (Aug 29, 2014)

Just an update:

I upped the working pressure to 35 psi and stretched the spring a bit and so far the solenoid has been working normally for the past week and a bit. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## gmannel (Sep 1, 2016)

Needs to be 43

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyBamf (11 mo ago)

Digitalfiend said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently purchased CO2Art's "Professional Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator w/SMC valve" and initially everything was working great; bubble count was easy to dial in (SMC valve is great), working pressure was stable, etc. Over the past few weeks I noticed that the drop checker was yellow every morning and one morning the fish were gasping for air (except the betta) and it turns out the solenoid has not been closing properly.
> 
> ...


Hi I have had the exact same problem with the Co2art solenoid / regulator which I only received yesterday. To be honest not happy with the quality of the product. I have now followed a process on Co2art site as advised by the support team to extend the spring but now the solenoid does not allow any Co2 to the bubble counter!!! I have raised a request on the warranty team page interested to receive a response.

I originally purchased Fzone regulator from Amazon (1/2 the price) and had exactly the same issue and returned for a refund.. I thought I would then purchase the Co2 art regulator expecting a premium product. Oddly they look very similar and they have the same issues.. are they the same company / product I would ask..


----------

